# 3d woodcarving



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Talk about mass production......


----------



## omextreme (Nov 18, 2011)

Interesting, thanks for sharing.


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

Cool vid!! Thx for posting.


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

nice but I still love doing it by hand tho LOL


----------



## Itchytoe (Dec 17, 2011)

bigcouger said:


> nice but I still love doing it by hand tho LOL


I agree. There's alot to be said for those little inconsistencies you get with hand work. Machined work is too consistent for me.


----------



## Ollenberger (Oct 2, 2012)

From an engineering point of view- the technology is amazing!


----------

